# Blue smoke



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

I started my Max today and a small cloud of blue smoke came out. Is this normal with the Max's? To me this looks like ring failure. I have a 00' Max SE w/67k miles. This to me is not normal, and scared me to the point of looking for another car to buy. Am I justified in this feeling?


----------



## brianw (Feb 25, 2004)

Might be leaking through the valvestem seals. That happens to all cars as they age. Did it sit for a long time before this happened? If so, that makes sense.

Ring failure is very, very rare on these cars. Oil leaking through valvestem seals is much more common modern engines as they age.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

as he said, it's not much to worry about if it's just a small puff at startup. mine did that for over 60,000 miles before I finally blew the engine at the racetrack.


----------



## rtyard2000 (Nov 11, 2005)

After a week of watching the exhaust as I start my car, it seems as though it has stopped. I remember the night before that I left my car outside and started the engine for a few seconds to bring the car into the garage and then when I started it the next day it exhausted a blue smoke. Maybe that is because theoil did not have enough time to circulate through the engine and rubbed metal against metal w/o oil??? This is my first foreign car and am ignorant to any issues these cars may have. Thanks for your input! Cheers.


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

any domestic car will do the same thing. the early/mid 90s 5.7L chevy engines are notorious about it. nest time you're in a parking lot and someone's getting in their chevy truck, wait just a few seconds and watch them fire it up. *puff*


----------

